# Rapido Island bed condensation problems



## Degzy

Are there any other Rapido owners with island beds who are experiencing condensation problems under the matress. Our MH is a 9090DF

I intend to contact rapido to see if they are aware of a possible design flaw. 
The 'metal frame' with wooden sprung slats appears to attract damp. The bed is above the garage & the design of the frame appears to allow insufficient airflow . Consequently after living in the van for the last 6 months in southern Spain the matress & frame are covered in mildew! 

If you havent checked yours yet them perhaps now is the time.
All comments & advice welcome.

Derek


----------



## Rapide561

*Condensation*

Hi

I do not have a Rapido but I have had a Swift with an island bed. It was free from condensation, irrpective of the weather. Under the bed base though, (ie the storage area) ran a Truma pipe carrying warm air. The bed base was slatted and the mattress was obviously atop.

My present van is a garage version, again with a mattress atop a slatted based. The garage is heated though and so even the underneath of the bed is "warm".

I wonder if you stuff an old beach towel, or even some corrugated cardboard under the mattress, you might be able to minimise the condensation.

Russell


----------



## savannah

Hi Derek,

I have the Rapido 987M with a side fixed bed but no sign of condensation after 4 years and I LIVE in southern Spain....mind you, I have a duvet AND an Ikea mattress topper underneath the mattress so that I cant feel the slats ! So Russels idea of a towel or corrugated cardboard could be the answer. Will be interested to hear what Rapido says, but could it be that the van was not moving around much .....were you on sites for long ? and the fact that after this cold wet winter, for us, I would imagine you have had the van nice and warm inside and the garage has stayed cold ?
I presume you havent had anything damp in the garage ? I would have thought the size of the garage though would have enough air in it to keep it dry ....ours certainly is......let us know how you get on and hope you solve it soon.

Lynda


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

It is a common problem where there is no air circulation underneath, you need to insulate the bottom of the mattress with either cardboard or a mattress topper.

Happens with boats as well

Peter


----------



## Degzy

Thanks for the replies.
Lynda,Peter & Russel---we have a memory foam on top of the mattress, can't see that putting it underneath would change much. 

The garage is dry (despite the cold wet winter). However, we do stay on on site for long periods without moving. Also as the the vans heating system is gas we have been using an electric oil filled heater as we are on a pitch with electric included. This of course means the garage has not been heated!

Do you think insulating the garage roof would help &/or an electric blanket underneath the mattress?? or perhaps just silver backed insulation.

Any other solutions welcome.

Derek


----------



## maddie

Hi Derek,yes if you stick some foam of insulation on the garage roof it should stop it -- b & q do a silver backed radiator foil that may do the trick,if not get something a little thicker 
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi you need to isnulate the mattress away from the bed base, it is the body heat seaping through the mattress hitting the COLD bed base.

Take it from me, I have the same problem on boat.

Peter


----------



## maddie

Hi Peter yes it is :lol: but if the garage is cold that will transfer to the bed base -- hence insulating the garage-- it may also be worth while putting a couple of vents into the base to allow heat from the van to get under there.You could also wrap the metal bits of the base with carpet etc, to stop condensation. 
terry


----------



## Sundial

*bed base condensation*

We used the plastic trellis (garden type!) under our mattress - a couple of lengths stretched out - and that completely solved the problem.

Sundial


----------



## MyGalSal

How about using a couple of those silver things used underneath air beds to insulate from ground? Cheap and lightweight.

Sal


----------



## maddie

Hi the problem then will be your body moisture will remain in the mattress instead of evaporating :lol: 
terry


----------



## Jean-Luc

Degzy said:


> ................ we have been using an electric oil filled heater as we are on a pitch with electric included. This of course means the garage has not been heated!................
> Derek


If you have enough leccy for an oil filled heater why not use the Truma on the 900 watt setting, that way you will be heating all the unventilated parts, under sink, seat boxes etc., of the 'van by heat loss through the ducting and also the garage if it has an outlet.

IMHO using a stand alone heater can be expected to lead to condensation and mold in all sorts of hidden nooks and crannies which will get no heat or air circulation.

If your Truma is a gas only model perhaps you should consider using it for some part of your heating requirements on a daily basis.


----------



## Hezbez

There was an advert the in the latest edition of the Caravan Club magazine for a company that does some sort of matting to solve this problem.

Sorry, I've chucked the mag out now - it was near the back of the mag in the classifieds area.


----------

